# Filtro rechazabanda de la voz en una canciÓn



## rafaiori (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola amigos:
He diseñado un filtro rechazabanda con amplificadores (Lm324).
También lo he simulado, y parece que funciona. Sin embargo, al hacer el montaje, y probarlo con una señal de audio, a la salida del filtro rechazabanda, he conectado mis audifonos (Por medio de un plug), pero no se escucha muy nítido la verdad. Creo que debe haber mucho ruido por los componentes.
Quisiera por favor que me ayudaran, a encontrar una solución para minimizar la recepción de ruido en los audifonos, ya que no me deja escuchar la señal de audio deseada, y deseo que se escuche la melodía, ya que el funcionamiento del filtro es para rechazar la voz del cantante.

Los calculos del filtro, los he hecho con frecuencias de corte fc1=20Hz y fc2=4KHz.
Adjunto el circuito.


----------



## el indio (Sep 27, 2011)

Mas alla de que el operacional elegido no es precisamente silencioso, y que la impedancia de los auriculares a menos que sean de alta, no da para conectarlo directamente a la salida del filtro (deberia usarse un amplificador o un pre al menos), si eliminas la frecuencia de la vez del cantante(que dependera de su registro vocal) elimenas tambien todos los instrumentos que tengan esa frecuencia, tanto en fundamental como en armonicos, con lo cual la salida va a ser bastante pobre en cuanto a calida del sonido, ademas me parece que de ultima deberia tener algun tipo de ajuste de eliminacion de banda para adaptar a los distintos tipos de voz


----------



## rafaiori (Sep 28, 2011)

el indio dijo:


> Mas alla de que el operacional elegido no es precisamente silencioso, y que la impedancia de los auriculares a menos que sean de alta, no da para conectarlo directamente a la salida del filtro (deberia usarse un amplificador o un pre al menos), si eliminas la frecuencia de la vez del cantante(que dependera de su registro vocal) elimenas tambien todos los instrumentos que tengan esa frecuencia, tanto en fundamental como en armonicos, con lo cual la salida va a ser bastante pobre en cuanto a calida del sonido, ademas me parece que de ultima deberia tener algun tipo de ajuste de eliminacion de banda para adaptar a los distintos tipos de voz



Gracias amigo por tus consejos.
Algunas dudas:
Que ganancia crees que sea buena para ponerle al final del filtro?
Tengo otra duda, un amigo, me dice que ponga un condensador más o menos de buena capacidad (47uF había pensado) a la salida del filtro para eliminar algo el ruido, crees que sea buena idea? o me afectará mucho más la señal de salida?


----------



## el indio (Sep 28, 2011)

Creo haber visto otro post sobre filtros pasabanda, no tengo algun circuito a mano, pero desde ya que el acoplamiento entre etapas normalmente es con condensadores de desacople, no por ruidos sino por cuestiones de corriente continua generadas por la falta de correccion de offset de los operacionales, normalmente se utilizan 1mf e incluso menos aun, con respecto a la ganacia final dependera de la amplitud de salida que tenga tu circuito y la sensibilidad de entrada donde vayas a conectarlo, tendras que hacer algunas mediciones, y verificar su funconamiento amplificando la salida para oir que son los ruidos que aparecen, no sea que se genere alguna oscilacion u otras yerbas desde el diseño mismo del filtro.


----------

